

Mac User Groups Fade in Number and Influence, but Devotees Press On - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/technology/personaltech/apple-mac-user-groups-devotees-press-on.html

======
paublyrne
There's no doubt it felt cool to be into Macs in the very early 90s because
they were the underdog. You were in an avant garde club that had a lovely ui,
a lot of character and personality (the systen crash bomb, the wild eep), and
it was a secret that only people in the club really knew about .

Thats not the case anymore, and Mac forums are stull full of people hating on
Microsoft, but that's not fun to do anymore, nor does it make sense. Apple is
now the titan.

I still use Macs but now my Mac is just my computer. And that's fine.

~~~
rjbwork
How are Macs the titans?

[https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share.aspx?qprid=10&qpcustomd=0)

According to a few sites, Apple has between 5 and 10% market share.

Windows still absolutely dominates the desktop market, with Mac, Linux, and
other *nixes picking up maybe 15% in aggregate.

~~~
JeremyReimer
Macs aren't the titans, although it's worth noting that the Macintosh's market
share has crept up over the last few years from a low of 2.5 percent to a
current value of about 12 percent (stats like Netmarketshare measure installed
base, which is not quite the same thing)

But I believe the poster was saying that _Apple_ is now a titan, which is true
when you look at mobile devices (which now dwarf PC sales in terms of raw
numbers). Microsoft has been failing in mobile for years, which makes the old
Apple-Microsoft rivalries seem quaint.

